# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Τοπολογία δικτύου >  Κοινή πολιτική πρόσβασης στα Access Points

## socrates

Σύμφωνα με το πρόσφατο ερωτηματολόγιο φάνηκε ξεκάθαρα ότι έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι νέοι χρήστες από το δίκτυο/κοινότητα και οι εξηγήσεις είναι οι εξής: 

α. Επειδή απλά δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί νέοι χρήστες.
β. Επειδή υπάρχουν νέοι χρήστες αλλά είναι "αόρατοι" στην κοινότητα.
γ. Ο συνδυασμός των παραπάνω. Και δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί νέοι χρήστες και όσοι μπαίνουν είναι "αόρατοι" στην κοινότητα.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ την τρίτη επιλογή ως την πιο πιθανή. Σίγουρα είναι προς όφελός μας να προσεγγίσουμε καλύτερα τους νέους χρήστες του δικτύου. Η ανανέωση είναι βασικό στοιχείο σε ένα κοινοτικό δίκτυο σαν το δικό μας.

Επειδή αρκετοί νέοι επιλέγουν να συνδεθούν ως clients αρχικά και να πάρουν μια πρώτη γεύση του δικτύου, το μεγαλύτερο βάρος ευθύνης πέφτει στους κομβούχους που διαθέτουν Access Points. Εκεί τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο "user friently" αφού κάθε AP έχει την δικιά του προσέγγιση και την δικιά του πολιτική πρόσβασης για τους νέους χρήστες.

Έτσι συναντάμε APs τα οποία:

- Διαθέτουν ή όχι DCHP
- Διαθέτουν ή όχι Mac Filtering
- Είναι κλειδωμένα ή ξεκλείδωτα.
- Διαθέτουν ή όχι μηχανισμό freespot
- Οι κάτοχοί τους είναι διαθέσιμοι ή όχι να βοηθήσουν κάποιον να ενταχθεί στο δίκτυο.
- Οι κάτοχοί τους εφαρμόζουν μια συγκεκριμένη πολιτική πρόσβασης (περίοδος χάριτος για άγνωστους χρήστες, περιορισμοί χρήσης μετά από κάποιο διάστημα ή άμεσα κλπ). 
...


Αυτό που θα ήθελα να συζητήσουμε εδώ είναι πως θα μπορούσαμε:

α. Όσοι νέοι θέλουν να ενταχθούν στην κοινότητα να νιώσουν ότι είναι ευπρόσδεκτοι.
β. Να υπάρχουν ξεκάθαρες πολιτικές πρόσβασης και να απλοποιηθεί η διαδικασία
γ. Να ενημερώνονται για τις υποχρεώσεις τους και για το δίκτυο οι νέοι clients
δ. Να ενισχύσουμε την συμμετοχή και την παρουσία των νέων.
ε. Να γνωρίζουν τις δυνατότητες μελλοντικής τους εξέλιξης μέσα από το δίκτυο (οφέλη bb).

Θα ξεκινήσω με κάποιες προτάσεις μερικές από τις οποίες έχουν τεθεί και στο παρελθόν, και μπορείτε να προσθέσετε και εσείς ότι θέλετε.

1. *Αναγραφή της πολιτικής του AP υποχρεωτικά στο WiND.*
Είναι σημαντικό πιστεύω ένας νέος χρήστης να γνωρίζει το καθεστώς ενός AP πριν καλά καλά κάνει απόπειρα να συνδεθεί σε αυτό. Επίσης αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ή προγραμματισμένη συντήριση θα πρέπει να αναγράφεται επίσης στο WiND.

2. *Υποχρεωτική δήλωση του client στο WiND για να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί.* 
Αυτός πρέπει να είναι χρυσός κανόνας για όλα τα APs με πελάτες σε fixed points. Το WiND είναι σημείο αναφοράς μας.

3. *Βελτίωση της επικοινωνίας AP - client*
Ο κομβούχος που προσφέρει Access Point θα πρέπει να δίνει κατευθυντήριες οδηγίες (πχ προτεινόμενος εξοπλισμός για τους clients, αποδεκτό σήμα για να μπορέσει να συνδεθεί). Δεν είναι κακό να υπάρχει και τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία ή προσωπική συνάντηση. Φυσικά εξυπακούεται ότι η όλη επικοινωνία θα είναι σε λογικά πλαίσια με σεβασμό στον διαθέσιμο χρόνο του ιδιοκτήτη του AP.

4. *Αυτοματοποιημένες διαδικασίες.*
Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να έχουμε όλοι freespots στα AP μας, ωστόσο είναι εύκολο να παρέχουμε μια ενημερωτική σελίδα σε όποιον επιχειρήσει να συνδεθεί στο AP μας. (Κάπου είχε δημοσιεύσει o mojiro την διαδικασία στο mikrotik). Η ενημέρωση μπορεί να περιλαμβάνει από το τι είναι το AWMN, τον προτεινόμενο εξοπλισμό, μέχρι και πολιτική παροχής ή μη internet, η προαπαιτούμενα για κάποιον να συνδεθεί. 

5. *Να έχουμε ένα max αριθμό clients ανά AP*
Το bw ενός AP είναι περιορισμένο. Όταν είναι 15 άτομα συνδεδεμένα ταυτόχρονα στο ίδιο AP τότε κανένας από τους 15 δεν μπορεί να αξιοποιήσει τις υπηρεσίες του δικτύου.

Προσθέστε εδώ τα δικά σας....


Υ.Γ. Σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι είναι καλό να φτιαχτεί μια κοινή κατευθυντήρια γραμμή. Αυτή η συζήτηση έχει ως σκοπό να φτιαχτεί μια προτεινόμενη πολιτική για τα APs.

----------


## ysam

+ Εκεί μας βοηθάει πάρα πολύ το hotspot feature του Mikrotik. Θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε κοινή πολιτική για όλους η τέλος πάντων για όσους θέλουν να έχουν. Όσοι δεν έχουν mikrotik η έχουν αλλά δεν θέλουν να μπουν καν στην διαδικασία θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε ένα hotspot manager κεντρικά και να έχει captive portal με διάφορα καλούδια όπως πχ να βάζει το node id + pass για να αποκτάει κανονικό access. Η αργότερα ακόμα και internet άμα θέλουμε.. Η απλά access μόνο σε σελίδες που θα προκαθορίσουμε εμείς αν δεν θέλουν να γραφτούν η αν είναι roaming.. Επίσης μπορούμε να βάλουμε time limit η και b/w limit η πολλά άλλα ωραία πράγματα, access λίστες κτλ. Επίσης ο κάθε κόμβος μπορεί να έχει stats online και να βλέπει bandwidth utilizations, users online, users/day-month, mac addresses, φίλτρα για abuse και ότι άλλο μπορεί κάποιος να φανταστεί.. 

Όσοι ενδιαφερόμανοι προσέλθετε..  ::

----------


## vtbg

Πολλά μπορούν να γίνουν, μάλιστα υπάρχει και ένα test bed τουλάχιστον για το "βασικό" πακέτο, λέγε με user auth, integration with other central services etc, αλλά φυσικά θέλει και αυτό τον χρόνο του για να αποτυπωθεί σαν λύση.

----------


## dazyraby

Από ότι ξέρω αυτό έχει ήδη φτιαχτεί με την μορφή radius server και hotspot και το έχουμε ήδη εφαρμόσει (κυρίως ο vtbg) στο ΑΡ του κόμβου μου. Μπαίνει ο χρήστης στο hotspot μπορει να φτιάξει μόνος του τον κωδικό και μετα να κάνει χρήση του ίδιου κωδικού σε όλα τα ΑΡ που μιλάνε με τους συγκεκριμμένους radius που με την σειρά τους αν δεν κάνω λάθος μιλάνε με έναν κεντρικό LDAP. Το σχέδιο αυτό είχε ξανα συζητηθεί κάποτε αλλά ποτέ κανένας δεν έφτιαξε τον radius. Αυτην την στιγμή από όσο γνωρίζω είμαστε σε θέση να έχουμε ένα unified login παντού (στα ΑΡ). Οπότε ας με διορθώσει ο vtbg αν κάνω λάθος μπορούμε να το εφαρμόσουμε και σαν πολιτική στα ΑΡς το παραπάνω. Από εκεί και πέρα εγώ προσωπικά για clients χρησιμοποιώ και δεύτερο ΑΡ (και τρίτο) με wpa (λολ) καθώς και στους πολύ γείτονες δίνω και ethernet.

----------


## SV1EFO

Παιδια εγω ειμαι της γνωμης πως πρεπει να ειναι κοινη η εμφανιση του δικτυου στον νεο cliend. Εγω τρεχω εδω και καιρο freespot. Πιστευω πως με αυτο τον τροπο το πετυχαινω. Επισης θα ελεγα αφου βγει μια αποφαση πως θα ειναι αυτο ας ασχολειθουν καποιοι που ξερουν περισσοτερα απο μενα...και ας το παρουμε να το ριξουμε μεσα στο microtik να ειμαστε ολοι ιδιοι !!
Ελπιζω να ειμαι καταννοητος !!

----------


## dazyraby

Μα και εγώ για freespot λεω, με unified login για όλους ... δηλαδή ένας client μπορεί να μπαίνει με τον ίδιο κωδικό παντού.

----------


## ntrits

Για δείτε αυτά.

http://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/%CE%9...83%CE%B7%CF%82

http://www.awmn/wiki/index.php/%CE%9...83%CE%B7%CF%82

----------


## enala

Ακριβώς ποιό κάτω στα σχετικά θέματα φαίνεται ότι η παραπάνω πρόταση έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, υπήρξε μάλιστα και ψηφοφορία στην οποία συμμετείχαν 120 άτομα.

http://www.awmn.net/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=153

Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν 

*"ο καθένας να κάνει ότι θέλει στο AP του"*
και επίσης
*"να μην υπάρχει καμία πολιτική απαγόρευσης."*

----------


## ntrits

> Ακριβώς ποιό κάτω στα σχετικά θέματα φαίνεται ότι η παραπάνω πρόταση έχει ξανασυζητηθεί, υπήρξε μάλιστα και ψηφοφορία στην οποία συμμετείχαν 120 άτομα.
> 
> http://www.awmn.net/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=153


Η γνώμη μου είναι όχι να υπάρχει πολιτική απαγόρευσης αλλά να υπάρχει μια standard πολιτική, παράλληλα με την πολιτική του κάθε κομβούχου, ώστε το νέο μέλος να ξέρει κάποια συγκεκριμένα βήματα και να του δίνεται η απαραίτητη πληροφόρηση.
Σε καμία περίπτωση πάντως δεν τίθεται θέμα απαγόρευσης ή υποχρέωσης προς οποιονδήποτε.
Τα πράγματα πρέπει να γίνουν πιο εύκολα και απλά και όχι δυσκολότερα.

Να σημειώσω πως αυτήν την στιγμή υπάρχουν κομβούχοι που προσπαθούν για το καλύτερο αλλά ο καθένας με το τρόπο που θεωρεί ο ίδιος καλύτερο ή τον τρόπο που ο καθένας ξέρει (Παράδειγμα τα tutorials που παρέθεσα παραπάνω και που περιγράφουν την δική μου προσωπική προσέγγιση).
Θα μπορούσε αρχικά να γίνει ένα πρότυπο με σαφείς οδηγίες που να κάνει τα πράγματα εύκολα, να μειώνει τον απαιτούμενο χρόνο από τους εμπλεκόμενους και να χρειάζεται λιγότερη συντήρηση. Πρότυπο που ο καθένας θα ακολουθήσει σύμφωνα με την κρίση του ή που θα προτείνει την αλλαγή του προς το καλύτερο.

----------


## socrates

Όσοι απάντησαν μέχρι τώρα έχουν βάλει freespots ή έχουν πειραματιστεί με αυτά. 
Ανήκω και εγώ σε αυτή την κατηγορία όμως δεν θεωρώ ότι η λύση αυτή στο σημείο που βρίσκεται τώρα είναι έτοιμη ακόμα για το AWMN.
Όσες υλοποιήσεις έχουν γίνει έως τώρα είναι στα πλαίσια πειραματισμού και λείπουν κάποια βασικά στοιχεία για να θεωρηθούν ολοκληρωμένες. 

Τα freespots για να αποτελέσουν ολοκληρωμένη λύση θα πρέπει να διαθέτουν το δικό τους μηχανισμό registration και τα στοιχεία των clients θα πρέπει να συγκεντρώνονται σε μια κοινή βάση. Είναι μια λύση όμως που μπορεί να προσφέρει mobility στους clients αν φτιαχτεί σωστά. Θέματα που αφορούν την υλοποίηση τους μπορούν να ξεπεραστούν αν υπάρχουν σαφής οδηγίες εγκατάστασης και υπάρχει σχετικά μεγάλος βαθμός τυποποίησης με έτοιμα templates.

Το concept είναι να διευκολύνουμε την προσέλκυση νέων clients στο δίκτυο, να ξέρουμε πόσους χρήστες έχουμε, να ενημερώνουμε σωστά τον κόσμο και να απλοποιήσουμε γενικότερα την διαδικασία. Το απλοποιώ σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να έχουμε μια πιο σύνθετη υποδομή όμως να είναι πιο βατή για τον έξω κόσμο.

----------


## ysam

Η υλοποίηση είναι τόσο απλή που απορώ γιατί το κάνουμε καν θέμα. Είναι θέμα περισσότερο κοινής απόφασης (για άλλη μία φορά) παρά τεχνικό.

Είμαστε στο 2010 εξάλλου. Δεν έχει νόημα να κάνουμε πολλά και να αναλύσουμε ακόμα περισσότερα. Πιο απλό είναι να βάλουμε κάτω μία πρόταση και να το προχωρήσουμε από εκεί, παρά να μείνουμε πάλι μέσα σε ένα forum να το συζητάμε και αυτό για άλλη μία φορά και να μην βγάλουμε άκρη. Αν θέλετε να σας βοηθήσω απλά πείτε το αλλά προς θεού ας είναι κεντρικά, όχι άλλο κάρβουνο..

----------


## gvaf

Πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αρκετοί κόμβοι που έχουν freespot (όπως και εγώ) .
Τι πιο απλό λοιπόν να πούμε ότι κλειδώνουμε σε ένα template η ένα setup και να το κάνουμε όπως λέει και ο Σωκράτης ?
Τώρα για τη βάση δεδομένων είναι το θεματάκι .

----------


## tritsako

> Πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη στιγμή είναι αρκετοί κόμβοι που έχουν freespot (όπως και εγώ) .
> Τι πιο απλό λοιπόν να πούμε ότι κλειδώνουμε σε ένα template η ένα setup και να το κάνουμε όπως λέει και ο Σωκράτης ?
> Τώρα για τη βάση δεδομένων είναι το θεματάκι .


Είμαι κι εγώ μέσα σε αυτούς με HotSpot / FreeSpot. Έχω βάλει την σελίδα που έχει φτιάξει ο NetTraptor (μπορεί να γίνει η βάση για το template - το σχετικό post δεν έχει ακόμα περάσει στο νέο forum) κι έχω προσθέσει πληροφορία με το email για να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μου για μόνιμη σύνδεση. Σήμερα έχω 20 entries στο DHCP του HotSpot / FreeSpot (προφανός είναι laptops) που έχουν πάρει ip. Ισως...αυτή η πολύ καλή σελίδα (awmn statistics) σε συνδιασμό με κάποια διαφήμηση να έχουμε ένα ποιο καλό αποτέλεσμα.

Τέλος, συμφωνώ με το Σωκράτη, αλλά η DB είναι λίγο δύσκολο. Μία ιδέα θα είναι να μην υπάρχει άμεση σύνδεση με το HotSpot / FreeSpot αλλά, να ενημερώνεται μέσα μίας web σελίδας από τους κομβούχους (Αλλα το πρόβλημα θα είναι με την αλλαγή των ips από τον DHCP).

----------


## socrates

Όλα γίνονται αν υπάρχει θέληση. Εμείς ως AWMN έχουμε μείνει πίσω σε κάτι που σε αντίστοιχες κοινότητες του εξωτερικού παίζει ήδη εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό.
Από την όλη συζήτηση φαίνεται ότι αρκετοί είναι διαθέσιμοι να προχωρήσουμε σε μια ολοκληρωμένη λύση ...

----------


## ntrits

Να δοθεί η επιλογή και οι απαραίτητες οδηγίες χωρίς να γίνεται δύσκολη η δουλειά του κομβούχου, και όχι μόνο να μην γίνεται πιο δύσκολη αλλά να απλοποιείται επιπλέον.
Το πόσοι θα το υιοθετήσουν είναι συνάρτηση του πόσο μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει.
Νομίζω πώς από δω και πέρα στην ενότητα αυτή πρέπει να δοθούν συγκεκριμένες προτάσεις για την υλοποίηση.
Έχω κάνει ήδη την δική μου με τα wiki που παρέθεσα παραπάνω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Θα πρότεινα να μην υπάρχει κεντρικός RADIUS server. Κάθε πελάτης να παίρνει username με realm το domain που έχει αποδοθεί στον κόμβο και κάθε RADIUS να λειτουργεί ως proxy για τους υπόλοιπους. Έτσι οι πελάτες θα μπορούν να συνδέονται ακόμη κι αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο δίκτυο ή στον server.

----------


## ysam

Όταν λέμε "κεντρικά" δεν εννοούμε ένας radius, αλλά ουσιαστικά μία database. Όταν λέμε μία database δεν εννοούμε ένα μηχάνημα αλλά ένα cluster. 

Αν πέσει το radius στον κόμβο υποθέτω ότι σαν δεύτερο, τρίτο κτλ θα έχει κάποιον άλλο όμορο. Αλλά όταν λες Βασίλη radius proxy τι εννοείς? Σε ποιον θα προωθεί τα radius πακέτα? Σε κάποιον κεντρικό radius?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Όταν λέμε "κεντρικά" δεν εννοούμε ένας radius, αλλά ουσιαστικά μία database. Όταν λέμε μία database δεν εννοούμε ένα μηχάνημα αλλά ένα cluster.


Αυτό που θέλω να πω, είναι ότι εφόσον έχουμε την δυνατότητα να αποκεντρώσουμε μια υπηρεσία, ας το κάνουμε. Να μην υπάρχει ούτε κεντρικός RADIUS, ούτε κεντρική βάση. Αν κάποιος κόμβος αποκοπεί εντελώς από το AWMN ή δημιουργηθεί μια απομονωμένη δικτυακή νησίδα, θα πρέπει το freespot του να συνεχίζει να λειτουργεί.




> Αν πέσει το radius στον κόμβο υποθέτω ότι σαν δεύτερο, τρίτο κτλ θα έχει κάποιον άλλο όμορο. Αλλά όταν λες Βασίλη radius proxy τι εννοείς? Σε ποιον θα προωθεί τα radius πακέτα? Σε κάποιον κεντρικό radius?


Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κάθε RADIUS να προωθεί το πακέτο σε κάποιον άλλο όταν το όνομα χρήστη περιέχει realm (π.χ. [email protected]). Έτσι μπορεί ο καθένας που λειτουργεί freespot να έχει τη βάση και τον RADIUS του, αν θέλει, και να έχει μέγιστη ανεξαρτησία και διαθεσιμότητα.

----------


## ysam

Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να έχει διπλό SSID και ανάλογα να παίζει με τα δικά του data η με το κεντρικό. 
Αν πέσει κάποιος κόμβος η κάποιο service απλά θα παίξει δεύτερος και τρίτος και τέταρτος radius. Η db θα είναι μέσα στο ίδιο μηχάνημα που θα παίζει και ο κάθε radius. Είναι απλό να γίνει.. σαν να λέμε sip servers ένα πράγμα.. 




> Αν θυμάμαι καλά, υπάρχει η δυνατότητα κάθε RADIUS να προωθεί το πακέτο σε κάποιον άλλο όταν το όνομα χρήστη περιέχει realm (π.χ. [email protected]). Έτσι μπορεί ο καθένας που λειτουργεί freespot να έχει τη βάση και τον RADIUS του, αν θέλει, και να έχει μέγιστη ανεξαρτησία και διαθεσιμότητα.


Θα έχει πρόβλημα με τις IPs/pool και στην περίπτωση που όντως κάποιος δίνει static η από κάποιο pool τότε απλά είτε θα πρέπει να ονοματίσουμε όλα τα Pool με το ίδιο όνομα είτε θα πρέπει να παίξουμε με κάποιο dynamic routing. Κλασικά προβλήματα δλδ..  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Μιλάμε για το authentication και όχι για το πως θα διασυνδέονται τα freespots. Η διασύνδεση για να υπάρχει mobility είναι άλλο, μεγάλο θέμα... Καλύτερα να το πιάσουμε μετά το multicast και το IPv6.

----------


## gvaf

> Μιλάμε για το authentication και όχι για το πως θα διασυνδέονται τα freespots. Η διασύνδεση για να υπάρχει mobility είναι άλλο, μεγάλο θέμα... Καλύτερα να το πιάσουμε μετά το multicast και το IPv6.


Multicast ?

----------


## NetTraptor

> Multicast ?


 Μany APs Announce the same Subnets? Μάλλον...

Το είχαμε ξαναπεί και στο παρελθόν τότε με τα τρομερά και φοβερά Freespot.gr.com.net dot whatever. Χρειάζεται ένα πολύ βασικό Framework στην αρχή και ένα βήμα την φορά. 
Το σύνθημα νούμερο 1 το είχαμε δώσει πριν λίγα χρόνια. Δεν φαίνεται να ενδιαφέρει και τόσο, βαρεθήκαμε να το υλοποιήσουμε, ήταν δύσκολο, ποιος ξέρει. Δηλαδή τι έλεγε αυτό. Μπαίνει κάποιος σε ένα ΑΡ τουλάχιστον να ξέρει που μπήκε διαβάζοντας μια απλή σελίδα. 
Ούτε αυτό καν το πρώτο βήμα δεν τράβηξε την προσοχή και το ενδιαφέρον. 

Γνώμη μου είναι ότι αν δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε συνειδητά μικρά βήματα με ένα Framework στο μυαλό τότε η μόνη άλλη λύση είναι να το δώσουμε έτυμο σε κάθε ενδιαφερόμενο κομβουχο. Ένα θέλω θα είναι αρκετό για να προχωρήσει η εγκατάσταση.

Θα μπαίνει ένα RB λόγου χάρη το οποίο θα παίρνει Feed από τον κόμβο, θα δίνει access στην υπηρεσία Freespot και θα είναι διαχειριζόμενο από μια ομάδα που θα αναλάβει και την κατασκευή του project. Ο κομβουχος μπορεί να έχει πλήρη access δεν μας ενοχλεί, αλλά ανά πάσα στιγμή το config επαναφέρεται. Το κόστος το αναλαμβάνει ο κομβουχος αλλά μπορούμε να επινοήσουμε τρόπους χρηματοδότησης όπως και καλύτερων τιμών μέσω του κεντρικού σχεδιασμού. Πχ κάποιος ζηταεί μια υπηρεσία από εμάς και εμείς κάνουμε collocation την υπηρεσία του και το Freespot μας στο ίδιο μηχάνημα (RB). Κάποιος τα σπονσοραρει. Αγοράζονται ομαδικά άρα έχουμε μια καλύτερη τιμή, ένα συνδυασμό από αυτά και άλλα που μπορούμε να σκεφτούμε.
Νομίζω ότι αυτό είναι το ποιο safe deployment. Θα υπάρχουν απομονωμένες συσκευές που εκτελούν συγκεκριμένη εργασία, είναι διαχειρησημες όσων αφορά τον config, τα στατιστικά, την πολιτική, την αξιοπιστία της υπηρεσίας, καθώς και την ομοιομορφία ενώ τελικά με την έξτρα συσκευή θα κατέβουμε στο επίπεδο πεζοδρομίου και όχι στο επίπεδο ταράτσας. Αν κάποιος χρειάζεται ένα κάρο εξοπλισμό και να ανέβει στο επίπεδο μιας omni στα 25 μέτρα (ταράτσα) για να μπει σε ένα freespot ποιο το νόημα. 

Μόνο έτσι νομίζω θα δουλέψει κάτι σχετικά γρήγορα. Σωκράτη έτσι όπως το θέτεις απλά θα κάνουμε ια φιλοσοφική συζήτηση για τα επόμενα 40 χρόνια. Χρειάζονται δραστικές κινήσεις. Τα κάστανα από την φωτιά δεν βγαίνουν με αμπελοφιλοσοφίες.

----------


## StarGazer

To τεχνικό κομμάτι εμείς το είχαμε δοκιμάσει στο mywifi.gr παλαιότερα ως εξής: οι χρήστες του φόρουμ με το που έμπαιναν φτιαχνόταν account στον radius server (υλοποίηση με σύνδεση σε sql και όχι ldap - παλαιότερα μας δημιουργούσε προβλήματα) ο οποίος τρέχει στο internet και είχε και 2 vpn με το ασύρματο δίκτυο. Σε κάθε κόμβο με hotspot (ή άλλη υπηρεσία πχ.vpn κτλ) έμπαιναν η διεύθυνση του radius η 10άρα (από το vpn) και η διεύθυνση η internet-ική. Οπότε ο κόμβος έδινε internet είτε απευθείας είτε μέσω webproxy ακόμη και εάν ο ίδιος ο κόμβος δεν διέθετε σύνδεση στο internet.

Είναι κάτι που μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί με πολλούς τρόπους, το θέμα είναι να υπάρξει συνενόηση, ομοιομορφία (ίδια σελίδα κατά προτίμηση δυναμική με διάφορα στοιχεία χρήσιμα που θα ανανεώνονται τακτικά), και καλή θέληση :: 
To freespots.net project εγκαταλείφθηκε;

----------


## NetTraptor

Παιδιά το σκορποχώρι, η τρελή διαφοροποίηση σε εξοπλισμό, configuration και νοοτροπία δεν είναι βιώσιμη ούτε scalable για μια τέτοια υπηρεσία. Οποιαδήποτε προσπάθεια δεν σκεφτεί σοβαρά αυτά που έγραψα η μοίρα της είναι προδιαγεγραμμένη και προσωπικά νομίζω ότι δεν αξίζει να ασχοληθούμε περισσότερο από όσο έχουμε ασχοληθεί. Όσοι τελικά ασχολήθηκαν να στήσουν ένα κουτσό στραβό freespot άντε να κάνουμε ένα καφέ και να βάλουμε και 2-3 radius στην μέση αλλά ως εκεί. Υπάρχουν όλα τα παραπάνω απλά προβλήματα που θα παραμείνουν. Και μην ξεχάσω θελουμε πολλούς doers not talkers  ::

----------


## socrates

Σε λειτουργία εδώ και κάτι μήνες βρίσκεται freespot στην πλατεία πλατεία Βριλησσίων το οποίο επιτρέπει το registration σε εξωτερική βάση σε όποιον θέλει να έχει πρόσβαση. Ωραία το υλοποιήσαμε so what?
Το θέμα για μένα είναι να δουλέψουν λύσεις VoIP χωρίς αλχημείες να υπάρχει κεντρική βάση σε κάποιο αξιόπιστο σημείο να υπάρχει ένας χάρτης που να δίχνει τα σημεία που θα μπουν κ.ο.κ.

Υπάρχει αρκετή δουλειά ακόμα για να θεωρήσουμε ότι έχουμε ολοκληρωμένη λύση. Το ξαναλέω θέληση δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Διαφωνώ με την κεντρική βάση. Θέλω το freespot μου να δουλεύει πάντα και ανεξάρτητα από την κατάσταση της σύνδεσης μου με το AWMN.

Για να καταλάβω όμως, εσείς θέλετε να έχετε και mobility; Δηλαδή να γίνεται "roaming" από το ένα freespot στο άλλο χωρίς να αλλάζει η IP του πελάτη; Αν ναι, τότε θα πρέπει να βρούμε μια σωστή λύση σε αυτό και ύστερα να κοιτάξουμε τις λεπτομέρειες RADIUS, LDAPs κλπ.

----------


## vtbg

Όπως έχω ξαναπεί όπως έχει πει και ο ysam τεχνικά το μπορεί ή καλύτερα πρέπει να γίνει είναι λυμένο/δοκιμασμένο, βασικά από τεχνικής πλευράς είναι ένα "απλό" intergration, αυτό που λείπει είναι το αρχικό documentation, δηλαδή ΤΙ θέλουμε να κάνουμε? Αν δεν υπάρχει RfP πώς θα υλοποιηθεί κάτι? Πιστεύω ότι πρώτα πρέπει να συμμαζέψουμε τις απαιτήσεις μας από μια οποιοδήποτε ιδέα/λύση και μετά να συζητάμε για πολιτικές - ρυθμίσεις hardware κλπ.

----------


## devilman

εγώ λέω ναί στα hotspot όχι στο να κρατάει ο πελάτης την ίδια ip (λες και αν εχει άλλη κατι έγινε- και πρέπει να γίνει ολόκληρη διαδικασία και αναλύσεις) και πιστευω πως πάντα πρέπει να υπάρχει ενεργό dhcp γιατί κάποιος που δέν ξέρει τι δίκτυο είναι αυτό που "πιάνει" και κάνει κονέκτ δεν θα το γνωρίσει ποτέ μιάς και δεν κατάφερε να μπει.

----------


## ysam

Περιπτωσιολογία.. Δεν το θέλουμε, δεν έχουμε φτάσει εκεί. Πρέπει να φτιαχτεί ένα context, ένα framework και πάνω σε αυτό να δουλέψουμε. Το τι θα καλύπτει αυτό και αν θα τα καλύπτει όλα είναι άλλο θέμα..

----------


## NetTraptor

> Διαφωνώ με την κεντρική βάση. Θέλω το freespot μου να δουλεύει πάντα και ανεξάρτητα από την κατάσταση της σύνδεσης μου με το AWMN.


Το ένα δεν αποκλείει το άλλο. Μπορεις να εχει και Local accounts και Radius Και ότι θες να παίζουν. 




> Για να καταλάβω όμως, εσείς θέλετε να έχετε και mobility; Δηλαδή να γίνεται "roaming" από το ένα freespot στο άλλο χωρίς να αλλάζει η IP του πελάτη; Αν ναι, τότε θα πρέπει να βρούμε μια σωστή λύση σε αυτό και ύστερα να κοιτάξουμε τις λεπτομέρειες RADIUS, LDAPs κλπ.


Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει το IP mobility. Γιατι να παίρνω την IP μαζι μου? Υπερβολή το βρίσκω.

----------


## Acinonyx

Το ότι είναι λυμένο για σας δε σημαίνει ότι είναι λυμένο και για όλους τους υπόλοιπους. Η κεντρικοποίηση οποιασδήποτε υπηρεσίας, όταν αυτή μπορεί να λειτουργήσει ΚΑΙ αποκεντρωμένα, είναι λάθος πολιτική για ένα δίκτυο σαν το AWMN.

Εφόσον δε θέλουμε να γίνεται roaming μεταξύ των AP, τότε μπορεί απλά ο καθένας να στήσει το δικό του freespot, χρησιμοποιώντας οποιονδήποτε RADIUS θέλει και βάζοντας ό,τι αρχική σελίδα θέλει. Δε χρειάζεται ιδιαίτερη συνεννόηση πέρα από κάποια σελίδα στο wiki όπου κάποιος πελάτης θα βρίσκει που και πως λειτουργεί το κάθε freespot. Δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί πρέπει απαραίτητα να φοράμε όλοι το ίδιο πουκάμισο, τις ίδιες κάλτσες, τα ίδια παπούτσια χωρίς να υπάρχει κάποιος τεχνικός λόγος για αυτό.

----------


## ysam

Ε τότε μην το συζητάμε άλλο.. ο καθένας ας κάνει ότι θέλει.. Αν το ζητούμενο είναι να φτιαχτούν οδηγίες για κάποιον που δεν γνωρίζει τότε οκ αυτό υπάρχει ήδη και σε wiki και στο Internet όσα θες.. 

Αν κάποιος εκτός από τα δικά του όμως θέλει να παρέχει και ένα ssid που θα το πει πχ awmn-freespot το οποίο θα φοράει το ίδιο πουκάμισο με τον δίπλα του που έχει το ίδιο ssid τότε ναι να το συζητήσουμε και εννοείται να έχουμε αν μη τη άλλο ίδια credentials όπου και αν προσπαθήσει να μπει. Αν θα είναι μία db, πολλές db η ένας radious η πολλοί αυτό θα το σχεδιάσουμε και ότι αποφασίσουμε θα πράξουμε..

----------


## pasific

Αν εχω καταλαβει καλα διαφημηση θελετε εκτος και αν κανω λαθος μπορειτε να το σβησετε,
ολα τα ap διπλο hot spot (γινετε με το ΜΤ μια καρτα με δυο interface για οσους εχουν ) ενα για τους πελατες του και ενα για τους περιεργους που οταν βλεπουν ενα ap χωρις προστασια θα συνδεθουν να δουν τη ειναι αυτο, 
στο οποιο θα μπορουν να εχουν προσβαση μονο στο www.awmn & www.wind.awmn και οτι αλλο θελετε, απο μια σελιδα ιδια σε ολους .
τωρα απο εκει και περα πρεπει να γινει μια πρωτη σελιδα κατατοπιστικη για καποιον που θα συνδεθει πρωτη φορα ωστε να καταλαβει ακομα και χαζος να ειναι τη οφελει θα εχει αν συνδεθει στο awmn η οποιο ασυρματο δυκτιο ειναι αυτο.
μην το κανετε πολυπλοκο γιατι στο τελος αμφιβαλο αν θα δουλεψει.

----------


## tritsako

Εγώ έχω βάλει το hotspot του NetTraptor κι είναι πολύ καλό:

----------

